# FDISK \ disklabel issue



## GeorgeLinn (Dec 7, 2009)

On a new FreeBSD 8 (i386) installation I am having problems creating a new partition.  If I run sysinstall I am able to add the partition using FDISK and I am also able to see that partition in disklabel but I receive an error message while saving my changes.  I see the following message:

/dev/da0s2d on /usr/nfshome : No such file or directory

When I exit sysinstall I see that /usr/nfshome exists but /dev/da0s2d does not.

If I run fdisk from the command prompt I see the partition:


```
******* Working on device /dev/da0 *******
parameters extracted from in-core disklabel are:
cylinders=77806 heads=255 sectors/track=63 (16065 blks/cyl)

Figures below won't work with BIOS for partitions not in cyl 1
parameters to be used for BIOS calculations are:
cylinders=77806 heads=255 sectors/track=63 (16065 blks/cyl)

Media sector size is 512
Warning: BIOS sector numbering starts with sector 1
Information from DOS bootblock is:
The data for partition 1 is:
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
    start 63, size 14667282 (7161 Meg), flag 80 (active)
        beg: cyl 0/ head 1/ sector 1;
        end: cyl 912/ head 254/ sector 63
The data for partition 2 is:
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
    start 14667345, size 1235286045 (603167 Meg), flag 80 (active)
        beg: cyl 913/ head 0/ sector 1;
        end: cyl 1023/ head 254/ sector 63
The data for partition 3 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 4 is:
<UNUSED>
```


  Any thoughts as to why this is not working.


----------



## GeorgeLinn (Dec 7, 2009)

*working now*

I found a post back from October 2009 titled "*Added new ide hard drive system is missing /dev entry*"  which was very similar to my situation.

I apllied the following from that thread:


```
kldload geom_label.ko
 kldload geom_bsd.ko
 bsdlabel -w da0s2
```

at which point I noticed /dev populated with 


```
da0s2
da0s2a
da0s2c
da0s2ca
```

When I tried label again from sysinstall, it was trying (like before) to assign da0s2d to the new partition.  Since da0s2d did not exist in /dev I aborted the process and just manually ran newfs against da0s2a and that worked.

I can now access the new partition.


----------



## varda (Dec 10, 2009)

Sometimes sysinstall is weired. If you already have existing FreeBSD installation try it manually. Just add disk to this system and execute several commands as usual. Or try the same foem fixit environment of livefs CD.

```
fdisk -BI /dev/daX
bsdlabel -Bw /dev/daXs1
```
That's all if you satisfied with single slice and single partition to whole drive. Or edit partitionig scheme manually. Example:

```
disklabel -e /dev/daXs1

# /dev/daXs1:
8 partitions:
#	size	offset	fstype	[fsize bsize bps/cpg]
a:	1G	16	4.2BSD		# /
b:	2G 	*	swap		# swap
c:	*	*	unused
d:	4G	*	unused		# /tmp
e:	8G	*	unused		# /var
f:	*	*	unused		# /usr
```
Then perform newfs and mount somewhere and so on. Also you can easily install system manually from CD or existing installation from which you boot. For eaxmple this way http://www.daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=1538


----------

